# Wild Hog Recipes...



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, as I am sure here is a post on here about this, I am too lazy to search so I will start my own.... Fellow PFFers, what is your favorite ways to cook hog? 
Me, I am lucky to have a 550 acre farm surrounded by other farms up in Alabama, and hogs are plentiful. Since they are tearing up our cow pastures, I take everyone I see. I only skin out the hind legs and back straps... so the only meat I take is back meat and hinds... 
I simply cut up into 1-2" squares and use a flour, egg, breadcrumb method, same as Snitzel. Fry up and bam.... yummmmm.... 
But as everyone, I am curious to other methods to try... I have shot 26 or so this past year, and going this weekend hopefully to get a few more. Thanks fellas....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Low and slow on the BGE. Better than domestic hogs to me, much better and better for you. Take care cleaning, a nick can make you sick!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Smoked whole on a big smoker or Hawaiian style in the ground.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Smoked whole on a big smoker or Hawaiian style in the ground.


That!!!^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

you can take your chunks of the back hams and slow cook them in a crockpot for about 6-8 hrs on low, then shread them up add your favorite bbq sauce and it makes great sandwiches.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

low and slow is the way to go in the oven...for any meat to keep it tender; 220 works good for me...3-4hrs or until it falls apart.

crock pot BBQ (one of my fav): either debone, or don't. cook it up (morning 'til late afternoon), take it out and shred it (i use a hand cranked jerky slicer that saves tons of time), mix w/ BBQ sauce, then put back in the (now cleaned) crock pot on low while you throw some fries in the oven, heat some baked beans, and mix up some slaw (packaged slaw mixed with sweet vidalia onion dressing - to taste). Heat some buns the last 10min the fries are cooking. viola - it's all ready at the same time...just poor the sweet tea or bev of choice. other condiments, etc as desired.

backstrap and loin (my other fav) - best on the grill, BBQ as medallions or entire strips.

p.s. - fine looking hogs.

Happy Hunting!


----------

